# Display properties won't open



## baldman_6 (Aug 26, 2001)

When I right click my desktop and select properties, my system hangs for about 20 seconds and no properties appear. I tried accessing them through the control panel with the same results.
The other control panel items work. I tried them all. I reinstalled my video drivers. No change. I reinstalled Internet Explorer 5.5. No luck. I have the latest virus definitions from Norton and no virus is detected after scanning several times. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See if the instructions here work for this:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q260/7/03.asp


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Hairless one--see the following (if Rollin's link doesn't help):

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q192/1/94.ASP?


----------



## baldman_6 (Aug 26, 2001)

Thank you for your reply's. Rolling Rog's fix worked. I had an entry in the registry for my Monster3D Voodoo2 card that must have been corrupted. After saving and deleting the key I was able to access the Display Properties instantly. The only other issue I have now is that the computer hangs on restart. It shuts down all the way to the black screen but doesn't start to reboot. I also notice that now when Norton Antivirus starts loading at boot, I get a message that says the files to scan the boot drive cannot be found. All programs run fine including the antivirus software. I'm thinking that if I reinstall Norton this problem will fix itself. It might even fix the shut down issue,as Norton scans the A: drive on shutdown and start up. Any thought's?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Baldman--please post that as a new--you'll get a better response.


----------

